# Is Duckweed okay for bettas?



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

Never mind, I don't think it is... (after going to google) 
Sorry for wasting your time!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes, it is. I have duckweed in three of my tanks. They love hiding in the roots. Salvinia Minima is another floater that both they and I like, I have a mix of both in those three tanks. Only thing with duckweed is it's a pain in the behind when doing water changes, it gets _everywhere_. It does no harm to the fish, though. Even if they mistakenly bite it, they'll spit it out.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Why not? Mind posting your findings? I love duckweed. Mostly. Sometimes. Kind of. But the point is, aside from personal preference, they're great nutrient sponges, an awesome beginners plant and is practically atom bomb-proof

Edit: not to undermine your source but let's all remember that Google also says Elvis Presley is alive, the Earth is flat, and I suffer from five different kinds of cancer


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a little duckweed in all my tanks, it cleans up nitrates very well. my betta like it just fine.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Duckweed was fine from my experience too. Although, my fish tried to eat it a few times.


----------



## NightStars (Apr 2, 2013)

I also have duckweed in all my tanks as well and the bettas like it.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Duckweed is great in a Betta tank.

This is my tank


----------

